# thought id share the ones i picked out



## LeighKisle

:-(


----------



## Ruth 1980

I don't wanna sound rude but is this for real?? Just in case it is, I will say that Lakota is a lovely name :thumbup: Jacob is also :)


----------



## Wishing_well

I have no idea how to pronounce most of them, but I'm guessing its just because of the spelling?!
Kisle = Kyle
Ylysabel = Isabel
I could be completely wrong though.

Out of all of them, I only like Lakota and Phoenix, sorry.


----------



## beanzz

Honestly I hate the spelling and have no idea how to pronounce it and no doubt most people would have a hard time calling your child by their name. So I had to guess at what sounded like nice names


----------



## discoclare

OK, I'mgonna have to guess on pronouciation! Then you might have to tell us!

Boys
Kisle (Ja'Kisle) Phoenix Mathieu - pr. Kyle? I'm not keen on Kyle sorry!
Brhyien Kodii Mikaush - pr. like Brian? Not keen sorry!
Koi Edward Jacob - Koi is Ok and my favourite of your three, but I don't love Edward or Jacob! My only worry would be, is Kai popular where you are? In UK Kai is becoming more popular and people might forever be called your child Kai instead of Koi.

Girls
Cs'ar leigh S'riisa Ylysabel - pr. like Zar? Not sure. Prefer somethign like Zara. 
Lakota Raie Rajh'nah Aravoni - Like Lakota.
HollyGrace Ja'Chailyze Ziye' Cheall Voliaona - not keen, sorry. It's not offensive, I'm sure loads of people would like HollyGrace, just not my cup of tea I'm afriad.


----------



## CloverMouse

HollyGrace Ja'Chailyze Ziye' Cheall Voliaona

I like the HollyGrace... after that I get a bit lost, it seems like a lot of names.

Kisle Phoenix Mathieu
I like this one, not overly keen on the spelling but to each their own.


----------



## megrenade

yeah.. can you imagine how hard it would be for your child to get a job with that name? or learn how to spell his/her own name?


----------



## LilDreamy

:xmas22: I suck and pronounciating. :/

Ireally like
Kyle Phoenix Matthieu =] :flower:


----------



## LeighKisle

Wishing_well said:


> I have no idea how to pronounce most of them, but I'm guessing its just because of the spelling?!
> Kisle = Kyle
> Ylysabel = Isabel
> I could be completely wrong though.
> 
> Out of all of them, I only like Lakota and Phoenix, sorry.

Its not Isabel it E-Liss-Ah-Bell. Its combining Elisa, Alyssa, and Isabell.


----------



## RomaTomato

I'm sorry those are all awful! Koi is cool but rest are horrible!!!


----------



## Avalanche

You should read Freakanomics :winkwink:


----------



## tiggerz

Your poor child!! He/she is going to be fed up with pronouncing their name and also spelling their name out to everybody he/she come across!!! I think your child will end up changing there name by deed poll!!!


----------



## Stormynights

The only ones I care for are Lakota, and Koi...


----------



## LeighKisle

Again no one can tell me why they feel the way they do about my names? hmmm i think not. if your going to say something sucked at least be willing to justify why. I'm just asying though...


----------



## Wishing_well

LeighKisle said:


> Again no one can tell me why they feel the way they do about my names? hmmm i think not. if your going to say something sucked at least be willing to justify why. I'm just asying though...

People have given reasons. The spellings are just too 'out there'. Your child will have a very hard time learning to spell it at school, and everyone will pronounce it wrong, or not even try. 
The names are ok, it's just the weird spellings. 

In my honest opinion, they are far too ghetto or made up.


----------



## Bartness

Wishing_well said:


> LeighKisle said:
> 
> 
> Again no one can tell me why they feel the way they do about my names? hmmm i think not. if your going to say something sucked at least be willing to justify why. I'm just asying though...
> 
> People have given reasons. The spellings are just too 'out there'. Your child will have a very hard time learning to spell it at school, and everyone will pronounce it wrong, or not even try.
> The names are ok, it's just the weird spellings.
> 
> In my honest opinion, they are far too ghetto or made up.Click to expand...

Gotta say I agree, they are just a bit too Ghetto and made up.


----------



## LeighKisle

RomaTomato said:


> I'm sorry those are all awful! Koi is cool but rest are horrible!!!

And just what horrible makes them? can you be a bit more specific?


----------



## LeighKisle

So a little background about my names, my name is Lekisha. Not Lah-KEE-Sha. Lee-Kee-Shay. My partners name is James. His daughters are J'niyah and Sema'j. He wants me to keep up with the J sound thus Im ok with Ja'Kisle and/ or Ja'Chailyze. Only thing set in stone is the middle names Phoenix Mathieu and S'riisa Ylysabel (but i like my old spellings better.) I have a lot of love for all things Twilight lol hence the Edward Jacob lol and i love Harry Potter thus the Brhyien and Phoenix lol.

Now here is the hard part. The girls. I wanna name my daughter after a friends mom, a friend who I want to ask to be Godfather to my children, (her name is Charlotte) but i utterly despise that name but Carly was on Twilight so i did like bella and played with it to create C'arleigh (the original spelling was an error that i just saw.) Lakota is a traditional Native American strong womans name. Ray was my biological fathers middle name so i made it feminine. Rahj'nah is not a traditional sanskrit name i dont believe but its cute and close enough. I have no idea where Aravoni came from to be quite honest. Now Voliaona is a name from my sisters name (her name is LeVolia) and HollyGrace im not 100% sold on that. Ziye'Cheall is the name of one of the voices i hear in my head when im in a mixed mood (im bipolar) and she um keeps me sane and level headed and rational and safe from myself and others. And again Ja'Chailyze i just came up with a few days ago that would satisfy his J sound requirement and my uniqueness factor.

Now after reading why i picked them and what they mean to me, does anybody feel any different about them?


----------



## kiki04

It doesnt change how I feel about the names at all... BUT I do like how you are trying to honour other people... you are just thinking too much and putting too much into them being original that is getting them too complicated... If you want a more simple spelling for the one.. maybe something like...

Elisabelle
And Kisle is not bad but really? If you wanna toss it up at least make it readable is what I think most people are getting at cuz some people are going to such extremes to have original names its getting out of hand... What about Kyel? It is a little more straight forward what it is supposed to be but still sorta different.... just find a way to simplify it!


----------



## Bartness

Doesnt make me feel different about the names at all. I think they are unreadable and just plain weird.


----------



## LeighKisle

Bartness said:


> Doesnt make me feel different about the names at all. I think they are unreadable and just plain weird.

And thats just fine thank you


----------



## LeighKisle

kiki04 said:


> It doesnt change how I feel about the names at all... BUT I do like how you are trying to honour other people... you are just thinking too much and putting too much into them being original that is getting them too complicated... If you want a more simple spelling for the one.. maybe something like...
> 
> Elisabelle
> And Kisle is not bad but really? If you wanna toss it up at least make it readable is what I think most people are getting at cuz some people are going to such extremes to have original names its getting out of hand... What about Kyel? It is a little more straight forward what it is supposed to be but still sorta different.... just find a way to simplify it!

That name is more about the name alyssa and Isabel.


----------



## kiki04

So do it like Alisabelle, Alyssabelle, Alysabel, etc etc etc... something that is pronounced, the way it is spelled :shrug:


----------



## RomaTomato

LeighKisle, 

I don't care for all the apostrophes and the extraneous y's and such. It's awesome you're trying to honor people who are special to you though. I just think the spelling is confusing and I would have no idea how to pronounce most of them. Your child would have a lifetime of having to respell, repronouce and explain their name to everyone they met! I have a friend with an unusual name and he has to say his name at least 3 times when he meets someone new...and he wishes his parents would have just named him "Michael".

I think that Koi is really cool though, as I mentioned before! Lakota is ok but i just think of commercials for nutrition supplements during The Price is Right!


----------



## LeighKisle

lol yea. it doesn't matter about the names yall talk sbout the most because they are middle names. Never gonna be seen on a resume.


----------



## CloverMouse

Teachers, college professors, admissions offices, and employers will all judge your child on their name whether they mean to or not, the spelling matters! The readability matters!

More specifically what I like and don't like.
C'ar leigh S'riisa Ylysabel 
I Like the name Carly, spell it Carleigh if you want to be different, but an apostrophe in the middle of a name makes it look like you are trying too hard to be different. I have the same problem with S'riisa, but like you said it's a middle name so oh well. and Ylysabel will be pronounced Ilisabel, if you want the Alyssa to stand out you will need to put an A in there

Kisle Phoenix Mathieu 
This one I don't mind. While its not the spelling I'd use it's mostly readable, pronounceable, and cute. Beware some people may see Kizel (kiss el?)

Brhyien Kodii Mikaush 
It took me longer than I'd like to admit to figure out what this one says, I also had a hard time deciding if it was a boy or a girls name. It looks like a typo, and an employer may think that is the case, you'd hate for your kid to be unemployable because employers think he mis-typed his own name.

Lakota Raie Rajh'nah Aravoni 
Not a huge fan of the name Lakota, but its not bad. I gave up on pronouncing the second middle name all together.

Koi Edward Jacob 
I like the spelling of this one. Edward and Jacob are done a lot because of the Twilight thing but they are cute, and I prefer them as middle names. But basically naming my child goldfish is not up my alley.

HollyGrace Ja'Chailyze Ziye'Cheall Voliaona
I think HollyGrace is cute after that it's just really long, I feel it would be better if you took out a middle name or two. Unfortunately the same ridicule you will get about choosing these names they will have to live with their whole lives, kids are mean, adults are mean, and you don't want to put a target on your child's back from the get go.

This was not meant to hurt your feelings, and I'm sorry if it did, but you wanted to know specifically why people didn't like the names.


----------



## kiki04

You need to think about how the child will feel growing up with such an odd name...afterall it isn't YOUR life in all reality. Another human being will have to be the one to deal with it forever, all because their parents wanted to be "unique" :dohh:


----------



## Twinkl3

I like the name Koi :)

I'm not to sure on the rest and my reasons for this is because the names just confuse me and I'm finding it hard to pronounce but hey thats just me and my opinion shouldn't matter. I think it's a lovely thing your doing trying to honour people however, like some of the ladies have already said, you've got to think of the long run. 

If your fine with it and think your child will be able to spell their name without any difficulty and people will be able to pronounce it correctly then go for it, after all it is your decision. I don't mean to sound rude, nor do I want to offend you but I personally do not like any of the spellings. Why not try and spell them differently, in a way that people would understand more?


----------



## LeighKisle

well because its not what other people want. its what i want. oh and FYI, its not CARLY. The apostrophe is replacing a H. Its CHARLEIGH without the H. And why would you see Kiss el or Kizel when its Kisle? Im just confused all the way around but thanks


----------



## leahsbabybump

they are too out there for me sorry they just sound made up ist lovely you want to honour people but you should choose one person you want to honour the most and call you child after them not mix them all up so much 
if i was looking at this name on paper i would think that the person who wrote it couldnt spell thats coming from the point of view of someone who has helped in the process of employing people before like a pp said it doesnt look good all the names you chose are lovely names on there own not jumbled up


----------



## momof2wonderf

I can tell these names mean alot to you and you have put alot of thought into them. You did ask what other people thought of these names and people are giving you their real opinions of them. I agree with what these people said that these names are totally un-readable. While they may be a beautiful name when you pronounce them, they do not look right when they are written. If you want to give you child a gift, please use spelling that people will understand. I agree with the previous poster about the resume. What if you child grows up to want to be the president of the United States? Please reconsider the spelling.


----------



## TheNewMrs

Personally, if I was interviewing someone who's name I had read on a CV I'd first of all have to ask them to pronounce their name for me which would make me as an employer feel as though I was insulting that person. As I said, thats just me personally.

The names are fine, I'm not too keen on any of them if I am honest but they don't make me go "eeeewwwww" like others Ive read on here. 

I think if they were spelled a bit more traditionally then they would be much more appealing to me. 

My honest opinion is that they look far to "Ghetto" for my liking. I've had to interview about 500 people this year so far and from my experience, I assume when I see a name like that , that some kid is going to come in in sweat pants and tatoo's all over his/her neck... Then when I've been surprised to meet a fine young man/woman in a suit I am usually too distracted by the awful spelling that I can't concentrate too much on the interview. 

From a professional point of view-please dont do that to your kid. :dohh:


----------



## Ruth 1980

LeighKisle said:


> well because its not what other people want. its what i want. oh and FYI, its not CARLY. The apostrophe is replacing a H. Its CHARLEIGH without the H. And why would you see Kiss el or Kizel when its Kisle? Im just confused all the way around but thanks

I would have said it kizzle! As in For schizzle! ;)
Also, never in a million years would I have got "charly" sound from the C' word :shrug: I presume you came on this forum with your thread to test out your planned names on the general public and see what they think? Well I think you have your definitive answer- messing so much with spelling is a bad idea, I have just been an example of one of many, many people who would not get ur child's name right. So when you say it's *your* choice and *your* decision- of course it is love, 100%, but you came on here to see what the world thinks so please don't be offended. The best of luck in your journey :thumbup: x


----------



## bobsiesgal

I think Hollygrace would be my favorite out of the options, but I do think that maybe you should reconsider the spelling of the more unusual ones, especially from a school/job perspective because I doubt it would be fun for your child to have to constantly spell out their name for people, and like some others when I've interviewed people if I can't figure out how to say their name it certainly does distract from the rest of their CV and can sometimes be quite off putting.


----------



## JellyBeann

They are rather complicated, and I'm not sure how your child is going to get on with pronouncing/spelling them, that being said, I like Koi...so have voted for that one!


----------



## CeeDee

I didn&#8217;t vote. I&#8217;m cringing at these names. Please don&#8217;t do this to your child. We really can do better than this. Please take the suggestions and considerations that others have already posted.


----------



## 10.11.12

Cs'ar leigh S'riisa Ylysabel Really think carefully about how teachers,students and future employers will spell/pronounce and perceive this name 
Kisle Phoenix Mathieu I like Phoenix as a middle name but s Mathieu supposed to be pronounced like Mathew?
Brhyien Kodii Mikaush So confusing, simplify the spelling maybe?
Lakota Raie Rajh'nah Aravoni I don't know if you know this or not but Lakota is a very large, very famous Indian tribe
Koi Edward Jacob- Koi doesn't really go with Edward or Jacob
HollyGrace Ja'Chailyze Ziye'Cheall Voliaona- This honestly looks like a game of jumble, personally I think the apostrophes are unnecessary and the middle names don't go with the first. It's also really long 

Now that I've told you what I think here are some suggestions :flower:

*Cs'ar leigh S'riisa Ylysabel* (I assume the first name is supposed to be pronounced like carly?) what about:

Carleigh Sirrah Ilysabelle (another way of spelling Elisa is Ilisa :thumbup:) 

Carson Srisia Aylisabelle 

*Kisle Phoenix Mathieu*

Kerris Phoenix Matthew 

Kai Phoenix Matthew 

*Brhyien Kodii Mikaush*

Bryce Cody Mikaush

Bryan Cody Mikaush 

Brayden Cody Mikaush 

*Lakota Raie Rajh'nah Aravoni*

Dakota Raine Aravoni

Dakota Rae Aravoni

Raie

*Koi Edward Jacob*

Koi Jacob 

Jacob Koi 

Edward Koi 

*HollyGrace Ja'Chailyze Ziye'Cheall Voliaona*

Holly Voliaona Grace 

Grace Ailyze Violet 

Holly-Grace Ziechealle


----------



## JellyBeann

10.11.12 said:


> Cs'ar leigh S'riisa Ylysabel Really think carefully about how teachers,students and future employers will spell/pronounce and perceive this name
> Kisle Phoenix Mathieu I like Phoenix as a middle name but s Mathieu supposed to be pronounced like Mathew?
> Brhyien Kodii Mikaush So confusing, simplify the spelling maybe?
> Lakota Raie Rajh'nah Aravoni I don't know if you know this or not but Lakota is a very large, very famous Indian tribe
> Koi Edward Jacob- Koi doesn't really go with Edward or Jacob
> HollyGrace Ja'Chailyze Ziye'Cheall Voliaona- This honestly looks like a game of jumble, personally I think the apostrophes are unnecessary and the middle names don't go with the first. It's also really long
> 
> Now that I've told you what I think here are some suggestions :flower:
> 
> *Cs'ar leigh S'riisa Ylysabel* (I assume the first name is supposed to be pronounced like carly?) what about:
> 
> Carleigh Sirrah Ilysabelle (another way of spelling Elisa is Ilisa :thumbup:)
> 
> Carson Srisia Aylisabelle
> 
> *Kisle Phoenix Mathieu*
> 
> Kerris Phoenix Matthew
> 
> Kai Phoenix Matthew
> 
> *Brhyien Kodii Mikaush*
> 
> Bryce Cody Mikaush
> 
> Bryan Cody Mikaush
> 
> Brayden Cody Mikaush
> 
> *Lakota Raie Rajh'nah Aravoni*
> 
> Dakota Raine Aravoni
> 
> Dakota Rae Aravoni
> 
> Raie
> 
> *Koi Edward Jacob*
> 
> Koi Jacob
> 
> Jacob Koi
> 
> Edward Koi
> 
> *HollyGrace Ja'Chailyze Ziye'Cheall Voliaona*
> 
> Holly Voliaona Grace
> 
> Grace Ailyze Violet
> 
> Holly-Grace Ziechealle

I love some of these ones!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

It looks like you have put a lot of thought into the names, and I'm sure they mean a lot to you...however I felt like I was reading some other language trying to pronounce them. My name is shanda and I swear no one gets my name right the first time (they always say Shandra or shawnda - but its shanda that rhymes with panda lol) I hated telling people my name when I was a kid, it was embarrassing. It got to the point that I stopped correcting people lol. My suggestion is that you simplify the spellings of the names.


----------



## stardust599

I thought you were from another culture and country when reading through these.

I would not know how to pronounce them I'm afraid hun and don't like them as names :-(


----------



## ZombieQueen

I understand wanting a name that is unique, and loving a name others hate, I think you have some truly lovely names in there, but i think you need to tone it down a bit.. feels like a terrible mess, and looks as if youre more focused on being different than the actual sound of the names.. just my opinion, but its completely up to you and your OH. I have a hard to read name, its beautiful but I was always terribly shy as I hated to have to say it, or hear a teacher butcher it..


----------



## bubbywings

Ok, let me say this. I am 39 years old and I hate my freaking name! I have to pronounce it over and over at Dr. Offices and waiting rooms. When I testify in court as a professional I have to spell it and pronounce it. When I graduated college someone had to pronounce it and not slaughter it in front of the entire university. My mother named me after my father Lester and added isha on the end. Why in the heck she didn't name me Leslie I'll never know. It is embarrassing to have to sit there and cringe waiting for someone to pronounce my name and still screw it up. 

I am very passionate about not naming children with such awful names. You have no idea how many times I've considered changing my name. Please reconsider these difficult names. It may sound cool now... I assure you it won't be cute later.

Good luck


Let me add that absolutely no one on this planet even calls me by my first name. NO ONE. I am called Les for short. Yes, a man's name (really nice) An abbreviated version of my birth name. The bottom line is if no one is even going to be able to say it, more than likely it will be shortened.


----------



## TeenDaddy

Ok I like how you want to honour people and keep a tradition sort of thing going because that's what we're doing but really I have no idea how you would say any of the names you've come up with, to me it looks just like a jumble of letters with apostrophes stuck in at random points. To persuade people round to your liking of the names have you tried spelling them phonetically, you know spell it as it sounds? I think it would make it easier for every one in the long run. We can pronounce it, your child can spell it, and so that it just doesn't look like someone's gone smack on the keyboard on a resume. 

I'm not being harsh it's just my opinion but I really think you should consider the spellings and then ask again


----------

